# qpopper and maildir problem

## RoadRunner

Hi,

I am trying to install a combination os postfix, qpopper and using maildir. Postfix is working, pine is working also and qpopper is almost working. problem is, he doesn't like the maildir format. I had to change the ebuild cause it was missing the configure option to be compiled with maildir format. now qpopper doesn't complain about any kind of error, but it allways says that I don't have any mail there.

Wild guess is, he doesn't like the sub-folder that the .maildir uses. My use settings are configured to -mbox +maildir.

I also put set home-mail-dir = .maildir on ~/.qpopper-option and set the options -su to the xinitd.d/pop3 file.

I'm running out of ideas.. anyone could help?

Thanks in advance

----------

## rojaro

qpopper doesnt support maildir, but this this patch (homepage) is designed to give qpopper native mysql support, but also implements maildir support. you probably have to edit the ebuild script yourself to make it work... but you could also try using a diffrent pop3 daemon which already supports maildir - e.g. courier-pop3d (which is included in the courier-imap package) ... ferdy wrote a little summary on how to get that running

----------

## RoadRunner

Thanks man. Will give it a try tonight. 

RoadRunner

----------

## kashani

If you still can't get qpopper to work after patching I'd give the Courier IMAP package a try. It supports IMAP, POP3, with SSL support and all the other fancy things. I'm personally using it just for pop right now and it works like a charm. I didn't even have to mess with config files.

Good luck in either case. 

kashani

----------

## RoadRunner

Followed your advice. qpopper still didn't work. now with courier it works nice =)

Thanks

----------

